# South Central Kansas Beekeepers Association



## BULLSEYE BILL

Well now that makes a lot of sense.  The state KHPA meeting is Friday and Saturday in McPherson and they have their meeting on the same Friday night 100 miles away. With leadership like that who would want to join?


----------



## riverrat

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Well now that makes a lot of sense.  The state KHPA meeting is Friday and Saturday in McPherson and they have their meeting on the same Friday night 100 miles away. With leadership like that who would want to join?


I agree totally I tried to tell them fellas running it that was the same day. But you can see how far that got me:scratch:


----------



## Swobee

So that means NONE of you guys down there will be at the big gathering? tsk, tsk :no:


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

Oh no, I'll be there! We're going to lunch, load my truck, drop a few of the rats boxes of jars, stay for Sharon's presentation on what's happening in Kansas, then hit the road to set up that evening for the big fair on Sat and Sun.
Where did you say you were taking me to lunch?


----------



## riverrat

Swobee said:


> So that means NONE of you guys down there will be at the big gathering? tsk, tsk :no:


I wont make it. Boy has a deal in college I got to go to. There is acouple out of the club going but most are old timers still stuck in the pre varroa times:scratch:


----------



## Swobee

Bill,

Look me up and we shall dine! Sorry I didn't check Beesource until so late. Been a hectic day.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL

I'll bring a bottle of mead for lunch, er, desert. It'll make the presentation about the SHB and AHB easier to listen to.


----------



## Swobee

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I'll bring a bottle of mead for lunch, er, desert. It'll make the presentation about the SHB and AHB easier to listen to.


Cool I'm bringing one for the auction.


----------



## riverrat

Swobee. :doh:Will the guy that gave Bill the mead at KSHPA please go find him he is having trouble finding his way home. Believe he may have gotten detoured at a ren fest. On a serious note I did go to the meeting of the SCKBKA. Not many there only 5 to be exact. They will not be putting there meeting on the same date as KSHPA meeting in the future. Group has some potentual to be a good club. but will need some guys with experience to step in and get active.


----------



## Swobee

Rat- make it the Central Ks. BK association instead and I may be interested. Actually, technically located in the NW Ks region and think I'll stay true to the region. I got some educational materials to add to my presentation and have a couple of presentations lined up in NW Ks later on. Some talk at the Fall KHPA meeting gave me an idea or two to attempt promoting youth and they're gonna hear my story. As I breathe, there shall be applications from the NW Ks. region for new scholarships. I'll be starting up a couple of folks from NW Ks. next year and they'll need some mentoring. Also have a guy in SW Neb. wanting to get into this honey of a madness in '09.


----------



## riverrat

Swobee said:


> Rat- make it the Central Ks. BK association instead and I may be interested.


Not sure that a name change is possible. I guess this group has been around for over 20 years. I was unaware it existed until last fall. I guess looking at that detail only reasures why there was only 5 members at the meeting.:doh:


----------



## Swobee

What's funny (odd funny, not ha-ha-ha funny) is that during KHPA meeting, it was mentioned that there are two local organizations in Ks. The Northeast & Flint Hills clubs. The person who mentioned the two clubs seemed strangely surprised when I mentioned a South Central Ks club exists. If you guys have been around that long, it's been a secret to the rest of the state! 

Besides, unless I'm mistaken, didn't you and Bill talk about starting a S-Central club a year and half ago? Unless I'm wrong, which happens a lot more than I like to admit, I thought you guys were starting one up or maybe you were wanting to grow the club and I misunderstood. Or maybe I have no flipping idea what I'm talking about and asleep at the wheel again.


----------



## riverrat

there was talk of starting a club. Last fall but it never got off the ground. Last spring when II was supering hives the secretary showed up at the house inviting me to a meeting of a club I didnt know even existed. :scratch: And I thought as a master mason I was already a part of a secret society.


----------

